# Another Boardsmith shoutout



## Stx00lax (Jun 26, 2018)

Cant believe I have waited so long to buy one of these. The quality and finish is just so much better than anything I've used professionally or in my home. Not only is John exceptional at his craft, hes a real nice guy to boot. If you haven't yet, please do give him a consideration. He deserves all the support we can give. Alright, that is the end of my shameless plug.


----------



## unsharp (Jul 16, 2018)

That walnut board is stunning. I agree he does some really superb work. I love my maple board from him.


----------



## acxenithzz (Oct 14, 2018)

+1, my Boardsmith maple is probable one of the most well-crafted things I even own, not just including cutting boards. My sample looks even better than the photos on his site.


----------



## andur (Oct 14, 2018)

How's the warping? I've had numerous end-grain boards. Never seen a one that stays flat after washing and drying and washing and drying. But they've all been supermarket-grade.


----------



## WildBoar (Oct 14, 2018)

We've got a few 7+-year-old Boardsmith boards, and warping has not been an issue. But as far as washing/ drying goes, yo need to use some common sense (there have been stories of damaged boards where common sense was not applied). Don't leave the board soaking, and stand it on end to dry (or better yet dry it off with a towel).


----------



## acxenithzz (Oct 14, 2018)

These boards are pretty thick (2 inches) and very robust, I would be surprised if you could manage to warp one. I usually just give a quick rinse in the sink and dry off immediately with a towel. Keeping it well-oiled will keep water from soaking it. They come with feet as well, which is nice because you don't have to worry about water being trapped between the bottom and a wet countertop.


----------



## WildBoar (Oct 14, 2018)

Some were warped in the past, due to things like leaving the board in the sink or putting it in the dishwasher. Dave S dealt with some pretty silly customer issues in his time. I'm sure John probably has some stories a well.


----------

